# Tip for free meat!



## annap24 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey guys! I've been feeding my dogs raw for a few months now and they were doing fantastic. I've heard of putting ads on Craigslist for unwanted meat and tried that but never got any responses and my posts kept getting flagged. Then someone else suggested trying local Facebook yard sale groups. I made a post in my local group 2 weeks ago and have already received over 150 pounds of deer, lamb, grass fed local beef, and boneless chicken for free! Just thought I would share because I've had so much success with it.  It definitely is helping make raw feeding even more affordable!


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

Dang! Nice score! I'll have to try that in my area as well.


----------



## pawpower (Apr 9, 2016)

annap24 said:


> Hey guys! I've been feeding my dogs raw for a few months now and they were doing fantastic. I've heard of putting ads on Craigslist for unwanted meat and tried that but never got any responses and my posts kept getting flagged. Then someone else suggested trying local Facebook yard sale groups. I made a post in my local group 2 weeks ago and have already received over 150 pounds of deer, lamb, grass fed local beef, and boneless chicken for free! Just thought I would share because I've had so much success with it.  It definitely is helping make raw feeding even more affordable!
> 
> View attachment 356938


OMG we have to try this in our area. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

anytime you have severe weather that knocks out electricity for a couple days, you can get TONS of meat. Not so long that the meat is spoiled but enough that it starts to thaw and is refrozen = people toss it.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

also, contact anylocal taxidermists. they have to toss all of the meat they clean from the skeletons. They keep it frozen, of course, and it may be thawed and then refrozen a couple times. but the dogs don't care if it's dry or tough.
And don't forget to tell them that you will also take the toungue, of course


----------

